# This May Be A Dumb Question....



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

My wife has an unrooted Droid 2 and has barely downloaded any apps, and the ones she has downloaded she got from the market.....but as of yesterday she keeps getting a star notification in the status bar, and when you click on it in the pull down it takes you to one of those "you have 3 minutes to claim your new iPad2" websites.....why is this happening and how can I get rid of it?

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Because they come from the market doesn't mean they won't have adware or something.....uninstall one at a time until you find the culprit.....my first suggestion.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Gotcha thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

SBF right away........before you win an ipad 2


----------

